# Injecting antibiotics



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello. Something like this was never meant to be my first post, but as luck would have it...

I picked up my feral pigeon from the vet today, after he spent the better part of three days at the animal hospital.

I was wondering if someone could help me with properly injecting antibiotics into the breast muscle of a pigeon. Monday, my rescued feral pigeon, was already given his meds this morning before I picked him up so I wasn't able to be given a proper tutorial, and the vet tech seemed kinda rushed. He showed me where to inject the medicine--to the left or right of the keel bone--but I'm not sure how far to push in the needle....

Would someone mind giving me a little assistance?

(I realize that this isn't an 'intravenous' injection... I can't seem to edit the title of the post


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Did they tell you what the diagnosis was? What antibiotic are you using?


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

There is an 'infection'... that was about all that was said, other than the obvious, i.e. the broken wing (which is how I found him) and worms (par for the course). He also is displaying obvious neurological problems, which are extremely disconcerting to say the least.

I found him almost a month ago, and he was doing so well (as evidenced by the pictures in my album) and then suddenly on Monday he began acting rather badly (stumbling, disorientation, stopped preening and eating) so I took him in. He is now in even worse shape, and seeing him in such a horrible state is hard to bear. Though the vet seemed optimistic, so I suppose I should trust her (even though part of me is wondering if I was just scammed).

The antibiotic is Claforan to be administered intramuscularly twice a day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

In order to administer it intramuscular, you really should have someone hold the bird for you, being the first time. If the doctor did not give specific instructions, then push the need into the muscle until you know for sure that it is in. Inject the amount the doctor instructed and then quickly pull the needle out.
If you pull it out slowly, you may see leakage from the injection site. Pulling it out quickly will allow the muscle to "Reseal" itself. You might still get some leakage, but do not worry about it. With practice, you will get it down pat. Massage the area GENTLY with very little pressure to seal the injection site just to be safe.
Believe me when I say the process will be quite a bit more unpleasant for you than it will for the bird. You'll do fine.
Also, please be very careful with the needle after the injection. Do not stick yourself (Or the person holding the bird  ). Dispose of it properly by recapping the needle if you can, if you doubt your ability to recap it safely, place it n an old soda can and crush the can and throw it away. You do not want your garbage collector or the recycling person to get stuck.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for that, UncleBuck, it is sincerely appreciated. This makes me feel better about this process.

I will have to do it by myself, but I feel confident that the mix of my determination and his loopy state will provide a workable canvas.

As a side note, would I be able to blame some of Monday's disorientation and inability to function in any meaningful way on the pain killers? He has been given Albon and I will be continuing the dosage over the weekend. If I can find something to hang hope on tonight, I will feel much better about all of this... because at the moment this bird appears to be doing quite poorly.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Dot, is it an avian vet you saw? 

I don't have experience using Claforan on pigeons; antibiotics I usually give orally. For IM injections I usually put the bird on his back (make sure he doesn't have a crop full of fluid) and hold him with one hand while I part the feathers adjacent to the keel with the other hand, then inject (maybe about 1/4" deep) with an insulin syringe.

Could he have gotten into anything toxic?


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, it was actually a vet/clinic which I found listed here. I'm far less than impressed with them and am considering trying to find a second opinion, or at least someone who will spend a mere five minutes discussing the bird's health with me. The problem is, I'm now $500 into this bird in less than a month, and I just found this pigeon walking around the street and decided to bring it home to see how he did... there wasn't much thought put into it... and now I'm worried about coming up with the rent for the roof over both of our heads.

I doubt he got into anything toxic... though if he did, I'd hope that it might have been suggested at in the multiple blood tests, stool examinations, avian panels, etc. that were done to him... or am I being naive?

I don't know, I admit to being incredibly frustrated that Monday was at the hospital for the past three days and came home in far worse shape than when he went, and I don't have any information as to why or what to do... other than a bunch of needles in my freezer and a couple of vials on the counter.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you call the clinic and ask the vet to give you a call back? (I realize they are probably closed now, but will the vet will be in tomorrow?) It's really unacceptable for you to not get your questions answered. At the very least, request copies of all his records/lab results so you can go over them yourself.

If he was ill enough for them to have admitted him, I'm also surprised they'd release him to you if he's actually worse now. (Although it's probably better for him to be with you than there if there's no one there to monitor him overnight/over the weekend.)

You mentioned pain killers. What were they, what dose, and do you know why? I'm wondering if it's possible he was overdosed on those.

What are his current symptoms? Are you hand feeding him or giving him fluids?


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

I will call tomorrow if he seems as bad then as he does now... this is just horrible to witness. It feels cruel. The best way I can describe it is that he appears to be extremely drunk and can't sit still... when he does sit still he pauses in this strange position where it seems like he is sitting upright on his 'butt', with his feet splayed out in front of him--like a sitting dog, or he lays in a horribly contorted pose with his tail bent out and his wings limply askew. He looks like he is dead when laying like this, which is unsettling. He can't walk and rather throws himself around in a very panicky way. I've found that I can calm him by letting him lay in my folded arms and look out of the window... he loved just sitting and looking out the window (and visiting with feral pigeons who came to the window) before this happened, and he seems comforted by the window now. He is able to track objects outside, and is generally curious about the happenings out there: this is making me feel better, I admit.

He is on Albon. The bottle directions are 0.16cc orally every 12 hours, but the syringes they gave me have marker at the 0.26ml measure on one, and at 0.16ml on the other... That is confusing. Does that imply that I am to taper the dosage on Sunday? Or have they been giving him 0.26ml, instead of 0.16ml? I am going to give him 0.16ml to be safe.

He is also on Metacam for worms.

I've been given the tools and substance to hand feed him, with the instructions from the vet tech that I count the droppings in the morning and at night, and whenever there are less than 10 droppings, I shove the tube down his poor throat.

I wasn't given any instructions re: water, but I gently dipped his beak into the water dish and he drank a few gulps.

Thank you for the conversation regarding this, it is making me feel calmer


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the help...

I just gave Monday his injection and it went extremely smoothly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dotist said:


> I will call tomorrow if he seems as bad then as he does now... this is just horrible to witness. It feels cruel. The best way I can describe it is that he appears to be extremely drunk and can't sit still... when he does sit still he pauses in this strange position where it seems like he is sitting upright on his 'butt', with his feet splayed out in front of him--like a sitting dog, or he lays in a horribly contorted pose with his tail bent out and his wings limply askew. He looks like he is dead when laying like this, which is unsettling. He can't walk and rather throws himself around in a very panicky way. I've found that I can calm him by letting him lay in my folded arms and look out of the window... he loved just sitting and looking out the window (and visiting with feral pigeons who came to the window) before this happened, and he seems comforted by the window now. He is able to track objects outside, and is generally curious about the happenings out there: this is making me feel better, I admit.
> 
> He is on Albon. The bottle directions are 0.16cc orally every 12 hours, but the syringes they gave me have marker at the 0.26ml measure on one, and at 0.16ml on the other... That is confusing. Does that imply that I am to taper the dosage on Sunday? Or have they been giving him 0.26ml, instead of 0.16ml? I am going to give him 0.16ml to be safe.
> 
> ...



Think I'd find another vet. Can't believe they sent you home without fully understanding what was wrong with the bird, or exactly what to do for it. And BTW, Metacam is an anti-inflamatory. It's for pain.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Also, you said that if there were less then 10 droppings, you tube feed him. Couldn't that also mean that the crop isn't working properly? That the food isn't passing through? If that were the case, then you wouldn't just keep feeding him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent you an email with my contact information and perhaps if we talk, I can help you sort this out.
I'm interested in what kind of worming medicine you are givng Monday. Some of them can make the birds very ill...even kill them. I'm wondering if the vet gave you Fenbendazole. If so do not give Monday any more of it. My experience is that it makes Pigeons very sick.
As Jay3 said, Metacam is not a wormer. If the dose is too strong, that can make Monday act loopy too.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Metacam's a pain medication. Dosage is really small (like a few drops). I think I would stop that if it were me.

I'd call the vet to request a copy of the records at the very least. You have a right to those, and they will help you understand what might be going on with him.

The dose of Albon I use for coccidia is .10 ml once a day for 5 days.

I'm wondering if Monday's symptoms are related to PMV. Do you know if they tested for that?

Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dotist,

Hope you're back on soon to read the posts you've had. I think you need a bit of help, which has been offered here.

Terry


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

It makes me feel better that I am confused because I have bad information and possibly bad medicine rather than just being an idiot.

I was given Claforan, Albon, and Metacam. I know the Clarofan is the antibiotic because it is the loaded syringes in the freezer. Everyone was rushing me out of the office and I wasn't given proper instructions regarding the other two meds... though I was told one was for worms and one was a painkiller--they gave me syringes with marker on them for each, but as I stated before: the syringes for Albon have two significantly different dosages marked off. I thought that the painkiller was for the weekend, and Googled 'Albon' to see it referenced as a painkiller, and that left Metacam as the worm medication.

What a mess...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dotist said:


> It makes me feel better that I am confused because I have bad information and possibly bad medicine rather than just being an idiot.
> 
> I was given Claforan, Albon, and Metacam. I know the Clarofan is the antibiotic because it is the loaded syringes in the freezer. Everyone was rushing me out of the office and I wasn't given proper instructions regarding the other two meds... though I was told one was for worms and one was a painkiller--they gave me syringes with marker on them for each, but as I stated before: the syringes for Albon have two significantly different dosages marked off. I thought that the painkiller was for the weekend, and Googled 'Albon' to see it referenced as a painkiller, and that left Metacam as the worm medication.
> 
> What a mess...


I'm sorry, but think you're mistaken. Albon is for coccidiosis, and other bacterial infections. Metacam for pain. Maybe you could look it up again. Neither metacam nor albon is for worms.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

dotist said:


> It makes me feel better that I am confused because I have bad information and possibly bad medicine rather than just being an idiot.
> 
> I was given Claforan, Albon, and Metacam. I know the Clarofan is the antibiotic because it is the loaded syringes in the freezer. Everyone was rushing me out of the office and I wasn't given proper instructions regarding the other two meds... though I was told one was for worms and one was a painkiller--they gave me syringes with marker on them for each, but as I stated before: the syringes for Albon have two significantly different dosages marked off. I thought that the painkiller was for the weekend, and Googled 'Albon' to see it referenced as a painkiller, and that left Metacam as the worm medication.
> 
> What a mess...


Claforan is an antiobiotic, Albon is also an antiobiotic, Metacam is a pain reliever. 

Let's keep it going here and get this straightened out for you if we can. Thank you so much for helping this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is straightened out.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of the responses... I spoke to Charis on the telephone this evening and she gave me a lot of valuable information as well as hope for Monday's future.

Thank you so much, again... I feel much, much better about all of this and have a more concrete understanding of what we are dealing with.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Charis! Hope all is smooth going for the little pigeon from here on out.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It is hard for me to even approach this subject but I feel it needs to be said.
I mean it as no criticism.

This is an open forum where people come for help. Yes, different members give different opinions and that is as it should be. Every thread is archived and can be used by members that encounter a similar problem. Too often, there is "private" communication between a member seeking help and another member offering help (offline) with the problem. In order for the forum to be open and help everyone, I feel members should either stop this practice, or, at least, write a summary of what was discussed. 

In "private" conversations, other members have no way of knowing what advice was offered or whether it is even accurate, or "good" information. In an open forum, if "wrong" information is given, that information can be corrected immediately - all for the good of the pigeons and every member reading the thread.

I have learned a lot because of the open forum communication and have changed some of my preconceived ideas because of it. None of us are professionals, only amateurs trying our best to save a pigeon's life. 

I mean no harm in writing this and I do not believe wrong information was given to this new member but I do believe in open communication at all times on this forum.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

I apologize for breaking the conventions of the group. Last night I was extremely anxious and having difficulty keeping up with thread, purely because of frustration with my experience at the animal hospital, the stressful visage of an animal in severe distress, and a complete lack of understanding of what was going on (the vet's responsibility, not the group's--of course). I also tend to have difficulty writing on message boards sometimes because I have a problem with concision and at the same time want to present myself accurately, carefully, and completely... thusly when a member offered to assist me over the telephone--graciously and quickly--it seemed to me to be the best possible course of action as it was getting late and I felt a desire to have some larger concerns addressed immediately (i.e. am I doing right by this bird, is there hope) and had already fuddled my explanation of why I was confused in re: the meds I was given and saw the thread digressing into a discussion of particulars rather than the larger picture I was grappling with.

So I do apologize for breaking convention, though I believe I received valuable information as well as an extraordinary amount of kindness, patience, and allowance.

I want to continue to participate here, especially after Monday shows signs of improvement so I can fall into a more enjoyable tone, so please accept my apology


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

How is Monday doing?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> It is hard for me to even approach this subject but I feel it needs to be said.
> I mean it as no criticism.
> 
> This is an open forum where people come for help. Yes, different members give different opinions and that is as it should be. Every thread is archived and can be used by members that encounter a similar problem. Too often, there is "private" communication between a member seeking help and another member offering help (offline) with the problem. In order for the forum to be open and help everyone, I feel members should either stop this practice, or, at least, write a summary of what was discussed.
> ...


Oh Maggie, I know you're speaking of me and my communication with Dot. Nothing was said other than was already posted in this thread. I only clarified, explained the medications he had been given, what they were used for and offered emotional support to my neighbor up north.
I could detail it out, but I don't think anyone would learn anything new. Had it been different I would have posted it in this thread. 
Dot did post just that and so its true that no one missed a thing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

dotist said:


> I apologize for breaking the conventions of the group. Last night I was extremely anxious and having difficulty keeping up with thread, purely because of frustration with my experience at the animal hospital, the stressful visage of an animal in severe distress, and a complete lack of understanding of what was going on (the vet's responsibility, not the group's--of course). I also tend to have difficulty writing on message boards sometimes because I have a problem with concision and at the same time want to present myself accurately, carefully, and completely... thusly when a member offered to assist me over the telephone--graciously and quickly--it seemed to me to be the best possible course of action as it was getting late and I felt a desire to have some larger concerns addressed immediately (i.e. am I doing right by this bird, is there hope) and had already fuddled my explanation of why I was confused in re: the meds I was given and saw the thread digressing into a discussion of particulars rather than the larger picture I was grappling with.
> 
> So I do apologize for breaking convention, though I believe I received valuable information as well as an extraordinary amount of kindness, patience, and allowance.
> 
> I want to continue to participate here, especially after Monday shows signs of improvement so I can fall into a more enjoyable tone, so please accept my apology


You have absolutely NOTHING to APOLOGIZE for. Please let go of that negative thought and concentrate on Monday getting better.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, thank you for asking, jenfer 

I suppose there are two sides to the response... I woke to find Monday on his back, completely contorted and struggling. I righted him, and he fumbled about into a corner.

I let him be for an hour, all the while hearing him struggling and thrashing about--which is, again, extremely difficult for me to handle calmly. I then took him out, fed him with a syringe, and let him lay in my lap for a half hour as we sat next to the window. He calmed down immensely and then snuggled up and dozed a little while I stroked and talked to him.. then I administered the meds, which went smoothly.

He has been rather calm since then (that was all about an hour ago), with only momentary sounds of struggling from the corner.

I have a question about feeding, though, if anyone would be willing to offer an opinion... The vet tech gave me the apparatus for feeding him with a tube, but this has proven to be a difficult task for me to perform, and I have instead just been slowly pushing the food into his mouth and letting him swallow it. He actually seems to 'like' this and stops struggling as soon as I begin pushing the food in, and almost appears to be 'suckling a teet', as it were. Is this acceptable? Or is there a specific reason why I need to force the formula directly into the crop?

Thank you, again


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for that, Charis


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the reason to tube feed would be that you can tube in a larger volume more quickly and the risk of aspiration is reduced. In your case, I think I would probably hand feed seeds (I use the bigger ones like peas and corn, but I don't know if your mix has those--pigeon mixes usually do). Otherwise you can use thawed peas and corn. Very often if I start hand feeding, the pigeon decides to eat more on his own. 

Is Monday feeding himself at all, or do his neuro symptoms seem to prevent him from doing so?

Jennifer


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, that is good to know... I am actually quite relieved I don't need to fuss with that tube because trying to get it in was wearing down the few remaining nerves I have left at this point 

I don't believe he can feed himself, and I am rather certain he can't drink either, simply because he seems to have no control over his body and I can't see how he could get his beak into the water dish other than by pure accident. He looks like a twisted up bird, and when he moves it is as if he just throws all of his energy in a direction and winds up in a contorted heap, unable to fold his wings, reposition his legs, or move his tail out from under him... so I wind up going over a lot and trying to fold him into a more proper resting position.

Just writing about it makes me feel desperate again... sigh.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it best to feed the defrosted corn and peas.

I know that this is painful for you to watch and I understand. Hang in there. You have a ton of support.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dot, you have nothing to apologize for. I think you presented your problem clearly. I'm just terribly sorry that you were given so little in the way of instructions from the vet. For a $500 bill, I would certainly call them and clarify the Albon dosage and why it was prescribed to begin with. 

In the list of medicines you gave, I saw nothing for worms and that may be a primary problem for your pigeon especially since the vet told you he had worms. Many times the pigeons we get in that can not walk or fly have worms or coccidiosis, or both. Usually, after about a week of medication, the pigeon is able to stand and even fly. I would definitely ask the vet to supply you with worm medication. To be on the safe side, you can let us know what was prescribed and we can verify the dosage amount for you.

In giving injections, it is also important to switch sides with each injection - left side in the morning and right side in the evening. I also dab on a bit of alcohol at the injection site. Also, I insert the needle in an upward position rather than straight in - lol, not sure why but that is what our vet says do.

Charis, thank you for the explanation.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Dot, don't lose hope. Your staying calm and determined about the situation can help keep Monday calm also.

Do you have him in an enclosed space like a cage? For the pigeons I've had who have had PMV (which causes symptoms similar to what you are describing), putting them in a cage or carrier with a dish of seeds and water has always allowed them to locate the food easily and eat. 

Have you tried contacting the vet again for more information, or do you think it's a lost cause at this point?

Jennifer


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry for my delay in response... I have calmed down and am now just telling myself that there might be a few more weeks of this and that there isn't much use in remaining freaked out 

I had cordoned off a corner of my apartment as Monday's nest, replete with a little 5cm high perch made out of a wooden fruit crate and a nest made out of an old gift basket... there is also a little table over there under which Monday chose his 'safe spot' when we first brought him here. This little set up allowed him to come out and hop onto the little ramp I made so that he could sit at the window (pictures of this are in my album), take naps in the sun, and noodle about chasing sunflower seeds, and still be able to go back into his corner to sleep, eat, or have some privacy. Though after my conversation last night and witnessing how out of control Monday is today, I have since moved him into a large cardboard box lined with towels and his food and water dish, where he seems much more calm.

Truthfully, I don't want to call the vet, although I have a desire to find out if a PMV test was done, and if so: what the result was. I fear that I may become hostile if I call, and that does no one any good. Now that I have calmed down about Monday's condition, the anger I feel towards the vet is rising to the surface, and I just know that an expletive-laden rant is at the tip of my tongue were I to recognize the voice of a vet tech involved with this mess (it is a small office). Though that too will soon subside, and maybe on Monday I will call for some more information. I am still considering taking Monday to another vet next week for a cursory exam and an actual conversation with a professional regarding the bird's health and an opinion on the treatment.

Per some earlier advice, I did use the alternate side for the injection this morning, and will continue to switch back and forth. I am so happy that Monday doesn't seem to mind the injections at all, though the problems getting his beak open for oral meds and food was an unexpected difficulty 

At this point I am injecting 0.15ml of antibiotic and orally inserting 0.16ml of Albon, both twice a day.

I am going to be picking up some frozen peas and corn in a moment.

Thank you all so much for the continued concern and conversation... to say that all of your help and advice is a comfort would be an extraordinary understatement 

And for completeness: the vet bill came to $400. The $500 figure I mentioned earlier included the $50 I spent on food and grit from Foy's and the other various foods and sundries one gets at the pet store


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was just looking at your album of the assortment of Monday's photos. Thanks for posting them.
The photos are great. I especially like this one. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=578&pictureid=6930

Monday looks quite good for all he is going through. You're doing a *great* job. 





Cindy


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

> Truthfully, I don't want to call the vet, although I have a desire to find out if a PMV test was done, and if so: what the result was. I fear that I may become hostile if I call, and that does no one any good. Now that I have calmed down about Monday's condition, the anger I feel towards the vet is rising to the surface, and I just know that an expletive-laden rant is at the tip of my tongue were I to recognize the voice of a vet tech involved with this mess (it is a small office). Though that too will soon subside, and maybe on Monday I will call for some more information. I am still considering taking Monday to another vet next week for a cursory exam and an actual conversation with a professional regarding the bird's health and an opinion on the treatment.


Dot, the way I look at it is this: Your objective is to restore Monday to health. Since the vet was uncommunicative with you about the nature of Monday's issues, getting copies of all the lab work you said they did (and charged you for) will help you piece together his medical condition and thus put you in a better position to help him. 

Right now there are so many questions left unanswered (e.g., they said he had worms--did they already treat him there, or did they forget to give you a dewormer?) that it's really just a guessing game as to what might be causing his symptoms, and you're relying on blind faith in the vet's Rx'ed treatment (and I'm not sure if you want to give him/her the benefit of the doubt on that score).

I understand the anger (justified, IMO), but if you can get ahold of yourself just long enough to get this additional information, it will be to Monday's benefit. Even if you decide to bring him to another vet for an exam, the new vet will want to know what's already been done for him, so having those copies will be valuable (unless you want the new vet to redo all those tests, which will be $$).

Jennifer


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

I just read through the PMV post rather carefully, and I feel fairly confident that is what we are dealing with... in fact, I'm rather certain.

Thin broken solid droppings in a pool of liquid - check
Fine tremor of eyes or head - check (this is especially obvious to me now that I have been cradling him frequently)
Staggering - check
Somersaulting in flight - n/a
Crash landing - n/a
Difficulty picking up seed, pecking and missing. - check
Tossing seed backwards - check
Twisting neck, head upside down (torticollis, star gazing) - super check
Paralysis of legs or wings - semi-check
Spiralling in flight - n/a
Flying backwards - n/a
Turning in circles - check
Having fits - super check
Suddenly dropping off to sleep, head slumped forwards (zonking out!) - possible check
Pulling head backwards towards tail. - super check


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, thank you, AZWhitefeather 

Those pictures were all taken before this drama unfolded over the past week... looking at them again is giving me hope as well as making me sad at what has become of such a once-happy pidge


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree, Jennifer, and that is what every part of me knows/wants to do... I just need an afternoon free of drama related to this, and I know myself well enough that were I to talk to someone at that clinic involved with this, I would end up ruining my weekend due to an explosive argument and not maintaining the level of calm that is doing both Monday and I a world of good today 

Though tomorrow, or Monday (though Monday seems to have extremely bad luck on Mondays), I will call and first get an answer to the PMV test question (which I feel safe in assuming was never done) and secondly to get a copy of the records to take with me to the other vet.


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanted to provide an update to little Monday's situation...

A few days ago he began eating and drinking on his own, standing on his own, and attempting to walk around--albeit in a rather wobbly way. Though today the largest sign of well-being was shown: he began preening  Yesterday I cut a large opening in his box so that he can come out and explore if and when he feels the desire, and today he has peered out a few times... I just want to thank everyone with a reserved sincerity for the help, assurance, and kindness. I believe Monday is going to have many happy Mondays ahead of him


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for the update. 
I love the photo. Monday is stunning. 

I'm so glad to hear he's showing signs of improvement. 

Best wishes to you both. 
You're doing a great job!

Look forward to continued updates. 

Cindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing better. He is a beautiful bird. Please keep us updated on his progress. You're doing a good job. Love the photo!


----------



## dotist (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the warm thoughts 

Today has been a remarkable day so far... This morning as I was having my tea I heard Monday rustling about, though let him be for fear of annoying him by hovering. A few minutes later, I looked down to see him at my feet looking up at me. He has since spent the morning walking about and exploring, although he still has a bit of a wobble to him.

I set up his window seat again--just in case--and a little while ago: up he went, back to his favorite spot


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so glad he's getting better. He looks great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful post. I'm so glad he is able to enjoy his window seat again. He really looks good. Pretty bird. Thanks for sharing. Very nice picture.


----------

